# Elecsol batteries - good for how long?



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Considering a change to an Elecsol battery 
Elecsol
because I can get the 210aH in the same space and for the same weight as the current  140 aH but read varying reports of actual longevity despite 5 year guarantee.

So question is how long have you run yours for?

I know it's not scientific in the sense that it may run for many more years but did the manufacturer of these newish batteries stay off the market and run them for more than five years to validate the guarantee or did they do some form of accelerated testing.
Also appreciate it depends on how you treat them - but poll will provide real data that others should find valuable.
 
Keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith,

I've been using Elecsol now for about seven years never had a problem. I do find they need regular checking though. I do mine about every three months.

I've got two 100 amp one under each cab seat. It's a work of art getting at them. 

I have a 60 watt solar panel that keeps the engine and both leisure batteries topped up, the batteries are linked by a Van Bitz battery master.

I've heard Elecsol's after sales service is not all it could be though I've never had to use it. 

Don


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Can I bump this up to get some more votes - should be useful data for everyone

 
Keith


----------

